# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Middelen tegen aambeien?

## Gast: Edward

Sinds kort heb ik last van aambeien. Ik kan er nu direct voor naar de huisarts gaan, maar zie op (deels door schaamte) tegen het anale onderzoek. 
Weet iemand (wellicht uit eigen ervaring) of aambeien na niet al te lange tijd ook vanzelf weer kunnen verdwijnen? Of moet ik zowiezo naar een dokter gaan en ze medisch laten behandelen?

Bij voorbaat dank&#33;  :Frown:

----------


## Gast: de helper

Hallo Edward,
Aambeien gaan niet vanzelf weg. Om er vanaf te komen heb ik wel een natuurlijk middeltje dat kost 4,25 twee of drie keer per dag erop wrijven dan heb je na een maand een goed resultaat. Laat het maar weten als je geinteresseerd bent.
[email protected]

----------


## Gast: lieke

kijk een op www.drs-wetzels.nl

----------


## wilibe

Bij mij heeft Curanol goed geholpen. Na de bevalling van m'n derde had ik echt heel erg last van aambeien en toen heb ik Curanol gekregen. Deze creme kun je onbeperkt gebruiken en is nog natuurlijk ook. Deze kun je via je huisarts krijgen maar dat kun je telefonisch afhandelen. De dokter hoeft niet altijd te kijken.

----------


## maria37181

Aambeien Behandelen - http://nl.hemapro.com

----------

